# Info requested: Transporting Horses by Ship



## ira (3 May 2011)

Hi

Does anybody know of any companies that transport horses via ship to Latin America ?

Thanks in advance.

Be well,
Ira


----------



## appylass (3 May 2011)

I'd contact John Parker International. They are really helpful, great with horses and transport all over the world. If they don't do shipping they will know who does


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 May 2011)

Also contact any of the International Polo Pony shippers who regularly bring in ponies from Argentina & Brazil to the UK, tho I doubt you'd find one that transports via sea these days.
It used to be about 18 hours from the UK to Argentina with freight planes in the 80's, plus loading times too and am sure this is probably a bit quicker now.
Its not that long via plane & its amazing how well horses & ponies do travel vast distances in planes & its very rare to have a problem with them.

Just asking - why via sea rather than plane?


----------



## ira (5 May 2011)

appylass said:



			I'd contact John Parker International. They are really helpful, great with horses and transport all over the world. If they don't do shipping they will know who does 

Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## ira (5 May 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Also contact any of the International Polo Pony shippers who regularly bring in ponies from Argentina & Brazil to the UK, tho I doubt you'd find one that transports via sea these days.
It used to be about 18 hours from the UK to Argentina with freight planes in the 80's, plus loading times too and am sure this is probably a bit quicker now.
Its not that long via plane & its amazing how well horses & ponies do travel vast distances in planes & its very rare to have a problem with them.

Just asking - why via sea rather than plane?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for responding.  I assumed that via ship would be much cheaper tham via plane.


----------



## gugglebum (6 May 2011)

ira said:



			Thanks for responding.  I assumed that via ship would be much cheaper tham via plane.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have assumed the opposite, in that it would take so much longer & all the care the horses will require. Interesting. Let us know what you find out, how much and how long it would take


----------



## gugglebum (6 May 2011)

Just a thought OP maybe you could get the mods to move this thread for you, I think the 'transport' in the forum title is referring to stolen transport


----------



## Upskyc (6 May 2011)

Think I would go by plane for that distance, could be weeks otherwise.


----------



## horsimous (6 May 2011)

please please send the horse by plane.  As shipping takes so much longer the risks of injury, stress and weight loss are far more.  It could end up costing you far more than you think in time, money and upset. Flying will give your horse a better chance or it could be kinder to find it a nice home rather than risk not much of a future if it's injured and lame.


----------

